# What does you hakama mean to you



## Yari (May 13, 2003)

Hi

I was just wondering if your hakama has any speciel meaning for you?

Is it a peice of clothing you were to show your progress?
Or, is it a tool to help you understand your Aikido?
Or, is it just cool  

/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (May 13, 2003)

Is it a piece of clothing you wear to show your progress?---not for me as women in my dojo can wear a hakama from 5th kyu on up.

Or, is it a tool to help you understand your Aikido?----sometimes I am more aware of my center wearing it.  That helps.  It makes me feel more "flowy" too.

Or, is it just cool  ---- It definitly feels cool to wear!  I love my hakama, I love the way it looks, and I like the way it feels.  Maybe someday my techniques will look "cool" too!   :shrug:  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (May 14, 2003)

Personally, I've never worn one, still a white belt and all.  I've never seen my Sensei wear one either.  I know he has because I've seen photos of him wearing one, but he doesn't wear one in class so that we can better see his footwork during a technique.  I do look forward to earning the right to wear one... and yes they do look cool


----------



## Despairbear (May 15, 2003)

To me it means never taunt the person in the funny black pants. (grin)




Despair Bear


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 9, 2003)

I haven't worn them yet......but they sure do look cool.

It means cooler demos!!!  

~TT


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski (Jul 9, 2003)

... is that hakama are used not just as pre-modern Japanese fashion, but it hides the movement of the legs.

Which is why it is cool when fighting, but detrimental to teach in.


----------



## kilo (Jul 9, 2003)

looks cool


----------



## pknox (Oct 29, 2003)

To many it means having to learn to walk again, both in a physical and a metaphorical sense.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't do Aikido (I do a style of jujutsu) but we wear Hakama from day one. I believe this is more out of tradition than anything else since it was the "pants" of olden days. They have no significance other than the fact that they are part of our tradition.



> ... is that hakama are used not just as pre-modern Japanese fashion, but it hides the movement of the legs.



I don't think this is the case, as the the hakama were often hiked up under the himo (the ties) for better mobility during battle (and in class for that matter). I think the "hiding the movement of your legs" is one of the "myths" of budo/bujutsu.

FWIW, I've seen this done in jujutsu, kenjutsu and naginata...


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 3, 2003)

To me it is just a piece of tradition. Some schools use it to signify rank at or above black belt but that was never it's purpose.

:asian:


----------



## kilo (Nov 3, 2003)

Now how do I fold this thing again?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 4, 2003)

You can find instruction on folding and tying a hakama here. 

Some ryu-ha have specific ways of tying and folding a hakama as well... best to ask your teacher.

KG


----------



## Jas (Jan 15, 2004)

The definition of Hakama is "Uniform traditionally worn by the Samuri" I was told by my Sensei that they are worn to hide foot movement, and in my school only Shodan(blackbelt) and above are allowed to wear them.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 30, 2004)

in Yoshinkan and Yoshokai styles the hakama is worn on 3rd degree black and above

Marvin


----------

